# gcc 3.0.4-r2

## ZaYer

Hola, me he pasado a gcc 3.0.4-r2 para poder compilar las sources del openoffice y me gustaria saber si alguien ha tenido problemas con esta version de gcc, nada mas, gracias.

----------

